# Tren E 300mg/ml



## DEE151 (Feb 17, 2011)

I know a source that has tren e 300mg/ml this is crazy has any one ever saw tren in such a high does like this? I would defiantly run tren at 600mg. my last cycle i did was tren and it was 400mg a wk tren is my favoret compound. just though i would shire this.


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2011)

Its tren E, not tren Acetate.

I have never used Tren E.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 17, 2011)

I do not like tren e at all...would much rather go with tren A to adjust doses/sides on the fly.  Besides, I get to pin more with ace! lol


/V


----------



## BGOTTIR (Feb 17, 2011)

I am loving the Tren E I am on right now from Z! Just started to really kick in. I'm running it at 300/wk. 

Any suggestions on how to deal with the night sweats? Last night was the 4th night in a row I woke up soked. 

I would be interested in the tren e you are talking about. For sure a legit source?


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 17, 2011)

BGOTTIR said:


> I am loving the Tren E I am on right now from Z! Just started to really kick in. I'm running it at 300/wk.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to deal with the night sweats? Last night was the 4th night in a row I woke up soked.
> 
> I would be interested in the tren e you are talking about. For sure a legit source?


 
lace your matress with garbage bags


----------



## OutWhey (Feb 17, 2011)

I will never use Tren E again. The bad thing about the use of the Tren E is the time it take to get out of your system when the sides are too bad to handles versus the time it takes Tren A to get out of the system


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 17, 2011)

OutWhey said:


> I will never use Tren E again. The bad thing about the use of the Tren E is the time it take to get out of your system when the sides are too bad to handles versus the time it takes Tren A to get out of the system



Agreed.  That's the reason it's suggested that first time tren users try ace before they try the longer ester enan.


/V


----------



## DEE151 (Feb 17, 2011)

every body talks about sides i was running it at 400mg a wk and i never get sides or nothing at all


----------



## Repo (Feb 17, 2011)

What line of tren E are you running from Z?

I'll be receiving his Euro-Pharmacies Pharma Grade tren E any day ... "YUMMY!" 

...back on track - never seen 300?



BGOTTIR said:


> I am loving the Tren E I am on right now from Z! Just started to really kick in. I'm running it at 300/wk.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to deal with the night sweats? Last night was the 4th night in a row I woke up soked.
> 
> I would be interested in the tren e you are talking about. For sure a legit source?


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 18, 2011)

Will 300mg/ml even stay in solution? That's crazy. 

And I'm going to be running ace for my first time. It just makes sense. Not a fan of ED pinning but it's better than having sides for 2 weeks.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 18, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Will 300mg/ml even stay in solution? That's crazy.
> 
> And I'm going to be running ace for my first time. It just makes sense. Not a fan of ED pinning but it's better than having sides for 2 weeks.


 

Yes it will.  You could even go higher if you used EO.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 18, 2011)

BGOTTIR said:


> I am loving the Tren E I am on right now from Z! Just started to really kick in. I'm running it at 300/wk.
> 
> Any suggestions on how to deal with the night sweats? Last night was the 4th night in a row I woke up soked.
> 
> I would be interested in the tren e you are talking about. For sure a legit source?


 

Pin it early in the AM and stop eating carbs 4-5 hours before you go to bed.  Carbs fuel the heat and sweat.


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 18, 2011)

CT said:


> Yes it will.  You could even go higher if you used EO.



Seems like you're always right CT,one of my supplier makes Tren Ace and Deca at 400mg per ml,very useful when you go up to 750-800mg tren ew!!!


----------



## BGOTTIR (Feb 18, 2011)

I am using Z's domestic line. Ill try cutting the carbs a little sooner. Right now I am not eating carbs around 3 hours before bed, then a 45g protein shake right before bed.


----------



## ROID (Feb 18, 2011)

Tren A @ 400mg/ml ? i don't even think this is possible 

Tren A/ Deca combined @ 400mg/ml ?

Neither are a good idea


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 18, 2011)

Add some nolva to that stack and you got a winner!!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 18, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> Seems like you're always right CT,one of my supplier makes Tren Ace and Deca at 400mg per ml,very useful when you go up to 750-800mg tren ew!!!


 

Not true Bro, but thanks.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> Tren A @ 400mg/ml ? i don't even think this is possible
> 
> Tren A/ Deca combined @ 400mg/ml ?
> 
> Neither are a good idea


 
I think that was a typo.  

You can run 2 19nors, as long as the ratio of them is still less than the test.  I know a guy who runs a bulker of 1g Test C, 50mg Tren Ace ED and 50mg NPP ED.  That comes out to 700mg Tren/NPP to 1g Test.  He also runs HIGH doses of GH.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 18, 2011)

BGOTTIR said:


> I am using Z's domestic line. Ill try cutting the carbs a little sooner. Right now I am not eating carbs around 3 hours before bed, then a 45g protein shake right before bed.


 
Don't drink it that close to bedtime.  That's part of your problem as well.  Believe it or not protein can act as a thermogenic.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 18, 2011)

CT said:


> Don't drink it that close to bedtime. That's part of your problem as well. Believe it or not protein can act as a thermogenic.


 
Isn't it still a good idea to ingest something before bedtime so your body doesn't have to resort to eating muscle while asleep for several hours??  A high protein low carb shake perhaps??  No matter what, I get night sweats with almost any gear regardless of whether I ingest something or not before sleep.  At this point I've just accepted that I'm a Night-Sweater on Gear.  Towel on the bed and always turing the pillow over.


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> Tren A @ 400mg/ml ? i don't even think this is possible
> 
> Tren A/ Deca combined @ 400mg/ml ?
> 
> Neither are a good idea



Not combined,you can buy both at 400mg per ml,if you're canadian maybe the name Kayne is familiar...Very good product for heavy cyclers!Before i began to use Kayne line of product,i was injecting 4ml test E and 3,5ml Eq ew,over that 1,5ml tren ace the five other days,and GH and HCG over that,it takes a toll on you in the long run!


----------



## XYZ (Feb 21, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Isn't it still a good idea to ingest something before bedtime so your body doesn't have to resort to eating muscle while asleep for several hours?? A high protein low carb shake perhaps?? No matter what, I get night sweats with almost any gear regardless of whether I ingest something or not before sleep. At this point I've just accepted that I'm a Night-Sweater on Gear. Towel on the bed and always turing the pillow over.


 

I don't buy that, it all comes down to total calories.  If you're running gear isn't that enough to spare your LBM?


----------



## cboozer (Nov 22, 2013)

*tren sides*

iits simple most guy run test 300-100mg tren 300-400 give u alot more side i found this out u lower ur test to say 300-400 s wk and tren to 500-600 ew and your side will decrease i was told and found out for myself u want less tren side run you tren higher then you test its true and simple and it works


----------



## cboozer (Nov 22, 2013)

i meant test 500-1g


----------



## cboozer (Nov 22, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Not true Bro, but thanks.


deca and tren can be run together pal i got my best gains with tren and deca together just make sure u got alot of prami or caber on hand so that false there harder to run together but best combo tren lean u out makes me a bull and deca adds the strenth and help with joint pain


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 22, 2013)

your trying to debate over a 2 years thread ???


----------

